# RAM bereinigen



## Kiwano (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

Hab schon vor einiger Zeit von einer software gelesen die verhindert, dass Windows bzw. Office unnötigen Arbeitsspeicherplatz in Anspruch nehmen. Bzw. Einen vollen Arbeitsspeicher rasch und effektiv wieder bereinigt.

Hat irgendwie Cleanman oder Clearman geheissen, hab aber durch googlen nicht gefunden.

Kennt jemand diese Software, oder gibts Alternativen zu diesem Problem.

Lg


----------



## Sinac (8. September 2006)

Es gibt jede Menge solcher Tools, schau mal genauer bei Google oder auf einer Download Site.


----------



## ph0en1xs (22. September 2006)

z-defrag oder zdefrag...nehm ich zumindest.


----------

